# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Artcam và Jdpaint

## tranphong248

Các bậc tiền bối cho hậu bối mạo mụi hỏi về 2 phần mềm Artcam và Jdpaint
1. Phần mềm nào thông dụng và dễ dùng hơn.
2. Phần mềm nào tạo được lệnh chạy trực tiếp trên bản vẽ.
 Cảm ơn các tiền bối.

----------


## thehiena2

loại nào cũng được. 2 thứ ấy cái nào cũng có cái hay của nó
Tôi thì dùng Jdpaint bởi vì.
1, Đối với JD 5.5 thì khai thác được 5 axit còn art thì không.
2, Jd đối với cấu hình máy tính Ram 512 đã chạy được, thanh thót
3, JD chuyển đổi được môi trường 2 D, sang 2,5D và chuyển sang môi trường 3D  rât dze
4. Việc lấy vexto các khung dây rất đơn giản, ART thì thông thường thấy ae dùng Ptoshop để lấy vexto phân nền, ko rành ARtcam nói vậy
5. Đối với JD5.21 phân vùng, triển khai để xét dao 4axit đơn giản hoá hơn nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Không biết thế nào chứ JD chạy máy cấu hình tương đối mà cứ như rùa.
Thấy nhiều cao thủ JD chơi máy cấu hình cực khủng không hà.

----------


## jimmyli

JDPAINT xuất file 4 trục được hã anh Hiển, có được thì làm 2pic chia sẻ cho ae đi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hóng hóng JDPAINT em sài cũng giật tung chảo, cái đó là ram 4GB đó không biết ram 512 chạy sao mà mượt nữa, không lẽ do bản cài sao ta?

----------


## thehiena2

JDpaint 5.21 free hết rồi mà! Chỉ cần copy ra màn hình là chạy, không cần cài đặt chi đâu, máy tính của anh pentum 4, ram 512 hồi sinh viên tới chừ mà vẫn chạy ào ào nè. 
4 trục có chi mô, trải phẳng hình ra là chạy, thực tế chơi gỗ thì cứ trải f ẳng ra thôi, bản chất của nó là 3 trục 1 trục chạy tròn thôi.
Còn muốn chơi 4 trục đồng thời, hay 5 trục thì chuyển sang powermill nhé. trên diễn đàn anh có 1 pic ở powermill đó.

----------


## CKD

Quả thật thì.. JD em cứ chạy 2 core mà chẵng ăn thua. I7 4G mà còn ì à ì ạch.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong

----------


## cnclaivung

bác pots thử đoạn video bác làm file tầm 1000x1000 lên cho anh em nghía chạy ào ào ra sao bác , chứ máy em i3 , ssd , 8g ram , card 2gb, 256bit chạy giật như nhãy điệu robot, làm file 1000x1000 toàn để phân giải 5 trở lên may ra...hic. bác có thủ thuật gì chia sẻ a/e với

----------


## CKD

JD chẳng rành nên em chẵng bàn nhiều vào. Chỉ biết nó chạy nhanh chậm kiểu gì.
Nếu 2D thì em cũng miễn bàn vì với kiểu portable nó quá thuận tiện so với artcam phải cài rồi giả lập v.v... lại thêm cái bệnh hay bị lỗi khi save.

Còn với nhu cầu đơn giản như dùng ảnh grayscale xong make relief rồi điêu khắc thì mình khoái artcam. Chủ yếu vì quen cái nào thì khoái cái đó thôi. Mặt khác artcam mình có post riêng nên đảm bảm tương thích hoàn toàn với mấy con máy mình dùng.

----------


## emptyhb

> bác pots thử đoạn video bác làm file tầm 1000x1000 lên cho anh em nghía chạy ào ào ra sao bác , chứ máy em i3 , ssd , 8g ram , card 2gb, 256bit chạy giật như nhãy điệu robot, làm file 1000x1000 toàn để phân giải 5 trở lên may ra...hic. bác có thủ thuật gì chia sẻ a/e với


Làm file giật là sao bác? máy em chạy jdpaint 5.5, làm file 1mx2m có độ phân giải 0.3 có vấn đề gì đâu. Jdpaint 5.21 thì làm file nhỏ thôi.

----------


## cnclaivung

> Làm file giật là sao bác? máy em chạy jdpaint 5.5, làm file 1mx2m có độ phân giải 0.3 có vấn đề gì đâu. Jdpaint 5.21 thì làm file nhỏ thôi.


bác sài bản 5,5 có usb thì lo gì giật...em sài bản 5.21, khi vẽ buộc để phân giải thấp, chừng nào xuất eng mới tăng lên nhưng vẫn out...nói chung nó vẽ thì ok rất kích thích người vẽ, nhưng xog em xuất BMP rồi vào artcam xuất đường dao ,

----------


## emptyhb

> bác sài bản 5,5 có usb thì lo gì giật...em sài bản 5.21, khi vẽ buộc để phân giải thấp, chừng nào xuất eng mới tăng lên nhưng vẫn out...nói chung nó vẽ thì ok rất kích thích người vẽ, nhưng xog em xuất BMP rồi vào artcam xuất đường dao ,


Nếu bác đã scale được ra kích thước mong muốn thì tao mấy vector chia nhỏ file ra rồi xuất từng phần là xong mà  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Nếu bác đã scale được ra kích thước mong muốn thì tao mấy vector chia nhỏ file ra rồi xuất từng phần là xong mà


là sao em ko hiểu, xuất từng phần vậy chạy kiểu gì.... ví dụ 1000x1000 chia thành 3 phần thì xuất 3 lần xuất 3 lần dao xong gộp lại à...giống artcam sao....gà mờ vụ này quá

----------


## tranphong248

Bác CNClaivung này, cho e cái địa chỉ nha, có dịp nào đó e ghé bác lĩnh hội kiến thức với

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác CNClaivung này, cho e cái địa chỉ nha, có dịp nào đó e ghé bác lĩnh hội kiến thức với


đi ngang Lai Vung ghé quán cafe Alo , gọi mình phát qua ngay, ở cạnh đó luôn, bác có qua thì ghé mình

----------


## thehiena2

Đồng ý với kiến thức của bác @emptyhb @ là vụ scan.
Đối với jd không chấp nhận cho file có kích thước 1000x1000mm. Nó chỉ cho phép xuất dao nhở hơn kích thước trên.
Tôi dùng JD đã 3 năm và việc ni thường gặp. Đối với người có kiến thức cơ khí thì việc thiết kế có phần dzễ hơn nhiều.
Ví dụ bạn làm 1 bước tranh có kích thước 2000mmx1000mm (2 mét vuông) bạn scan 1/4 tước là 2000/4, 1000/4. Bước tranh ngay lập tức giảm xuống 4 lần và nhỏ hơn 1000x1000. Bay giờ bạn xuất đường dao là bước 0,2mm thì bạn khai bao xuất dao 0,2/4=0,05mm. xuất dao xong khi đưa vào Mach3 chạy bạn Scan lên 4 lần.
Vậy tranh sẽ phóng to lên 4 lần, đường dao chạy bước dịch y là 0,2mm.
Chúc các bác thành công.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thehiena2

Sự năng động của JDPAINT 5.21 nhé bà con. Video làm cũng lâu rồi, là khai thác 4 axit, sau khi thiết kế ở môi trường 3d chuyển sang môi trường 2d và trải phẳng ra để chạy cnc tròn 4 trục.
môi trường CPU pentum4 ram 512 nhé. 
Cái tội thích phần nâng cao xin mọi người góp ý để cải thiện thêm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6QlPyefulo

----------


## CKD

Chức nắng bác thehiena2 nói là scale.. tức thay đổi tỷ lệ..  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Ý em không phải như vậy. 

Nếu như ở JD 5.21 đã scale đươc về kích thước chẩn của tranh thì vẽ mấy véc tơ nhỏ làm sau mấy vector đó bao kín tranh là đươc (Hơi khó hiểu nhỉ  :Smile:   )

Chọn lần lượt từng vector và tranh rồi xuất dao. Sau cùng chọn tất cả các đường dao đó xuất ra file thôi, nếu vẫn nặng thì đươc cái nào xuất cái đó.

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu sài Jdpaint xong xuất bmp qua artcam thì chất lượng giảm  thấy rỏ, còn xuất dao, chuyển thành nc thì có giảm ko các bác, làm như Thầy Hiễn sử dụng chức năng scale thì thế nào, sản phẩm có đạt ko ?

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ý em không phải như vậy. 
> 
> Nếu như ở JD 5.21 đã scale đươc về kích thước chẩn của tranh thì vẽ mấy véc tơ nhỏ làm sau mấy vector đó bao kín tranh là đươc (Hơi khó hiểu nhỉ   )
> 
> Chọn lần lượt từng vector và tranh rồi xuất dao. Sau cùng chọn tất cả các đường dao đó xuất ra file thôi, nếu vẫn nặng thì đươc cái nào xuất cái đó.


kiểu của bác là chạy từng vùng của file to, miễn sao các vecter hơi lấn nhau tí xíu là ok. có điều như thế dễ gãy dao lắm, vì nó chạy xong vùng này qua vùng khác phang xuống 1 part ngập dao là xong 60k

----------


## thehiena2

> Chức nắng bác thehiena2 nói là scale.. tức thay đổi tỷ lệ..


Vâng, thưa anh CDK

----------


## thehiena2

cnclaivung  nói đúng!
Nếu như làm câu đối có chiều dài trên 2 mét, mà rộng có 0,2 mét thì chia ra từng khúc để xét dao thì ok. 
Khi em lắp máy 6x9 cho khách em chạy thủ 2 câu đối em làm chia ra khổ 0,5x0,2 mét để xét dao, rồi khi chạy xong 1 đoạn em kéo gỗ lại chạy tiếp theo... như vậy.
Nếu tranh to mà chia nhỏ dzễ đi toi con dao như anh cnclaivung nói.
Việc scan ( scale) em wen dùng từ ni: thì ko ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng file. em đã từng làm và làm nhiều rồi nên các ae làm có hư thì em chịu trách nhiệm cho hjhjh
Với lại làm gỗ có sai số tí thì chà nhám hjhjhj.
chúc cả nhà vui và thành công.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> cnclaivung  nói đúng!
> Nếu như làm câu đối có chiều dài trên 2 mét, mà rộng có 0,2 mét thì chia ra từng khúc để xét dao thì ok. 
> Khi em lắp máy 6x9 cho khách em chạy thủ 2 câu đối em làm chia ra khổ 0,5x0,2 mét để xét dao, rồi khi chạy xong 1 đoạn em kéo gỗ lại chạy tiếp theo... như vậy.
> Nếu tranh to mà chia nhỏ dzễ đi toi con dao như anh cnclaivung nói.
> Việc scan ( scale) em wen dùng từ ni: thì ko ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng file. em đã từng làm và làm nhiều rồi nên các ae làm có hư thì em chịu trách nhiệm cho hjhjh
> Với lại làm gỗ có sai số tí thì chà nhám hjhjhj.
> chúc cả nhà vui và thành công.


bác có thể nói rỏ chổ này ko, bác chia trên jd luôn ra thành 2 file hay cứ để 1 file rồi vào mach xet lại tọa độ, như vậy em nghĩ chắc ko được vì bác có xet tọa độ ở đâu trên phôi ko quan trọng, nhưng khi bắt đầu chạy nó phóng lên đầu khung tranh ngay, trừ khi run line mới, tìm ngay chổ cuối của đoạn 1 thì may ra...

----------


## emptyhb

> kiểu của bác là chạy từng vùng của file to, miễn sao các vecter hơi lấn nhau tí xíu là ok. có điều như thế dễ gãy dao lắm, vì nó chạy xong vùng này qua vùng khác phang xuống 1 part ngập dao là xong 60k


Bác nói gẫy dao thì ở part 1 có gãy thì gẫy thôi chứ sao lại sang part sau? Vì bác đã chạy xong part 1 rồi thì làm gì còn phôi dư nữa để gẫy. 

Cách này còn dùng để các bác chạy ăn bớt thời gian. Chỗ nào cần nét thì chạy bước nhỏ, chỗ không cần thì chạy bước lớn.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thehiena2

> bác có thể nói rỏ chổ này ko, bác chia trên jd luôn ra thành 2 file hay cứ để 1 file rồi vào mach xet lại tọa độ, như vậy em nghĩ chắc ko được vì bác có xet tọa độ ở đâu trên phôi ko quan trọng, nhưng khi bắt đầu chạy nó phóng lên đầu khung tranh ngay, trừ khi run line mới, tìm ngay chổ cuối của đoạn 1 thì may ra...



Sau đó xét dao đoạn thứ 2, mình chạy máy file số 1, lôi tấm gỗ tới gá đặt lại, rôif cho file 2 vào máy chạy như ban đầu. 
Việc còn lại là trình độ tay nghề của người thợ gá phôi thế nào để đảm bảo độ song song, lấy đúng chiều sâu z
Theo kinh nghiệm, lấy z=0, khi cho dao chạm vào mặt thấp nhất của gỗ ở đoạn 1.

----------


## cnclaivung

em cũng làm y như bác thôi, lập trình 2 file riêng ra, khống chế bằng vecter ,,, cho vecter hơi lấn đường ráp nối tý, chứ không thì củng tiêu luôn tấm ván ,em tưởng có chiêu mới. hehe, chuẩn rồi....vụ scale em cũng làm bài test thấy ok, nhưng có điều hơi bị tập trung, nếu lỡ quên thì toi tấm ván...hic

----------


## designhn

giờ mình mới tìm hiểu chắc sẽ thử JD vì thấy vẽ dạng vector như cad  :Wink:

----------


## cnclaivung

thằng nào 3d chả vẽ 2D như cad bác...

----------

